# Oscillating Spindle Attachment for a Drill Press



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is an attachment that I can put on my drill press to make it an "oscillating" spindle sander?

Thanks!


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have one made by Delta, but I don't think it is in production at this time. I was lucky enough to find it new in the box but previously owned at a local hardwood/hardware store. It actually works quite well and I have the advantage of changing the speed to whatever I want. It only takes two thumbscrews to mount or dismount and when on it reduces the overall depth I can drill by about 3/4". I often leave it in place and just remove the drive belt when it is not in use.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Really!! I would really like to see a picture of it if you can provide me one.

Thanks!!


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

The above sounds pretty neat,ive used the reg.drums in d.press,with good results,clogs the paper fast though,good luck.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used sanding drums on a drill press, but have never seen one that would oscillate.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I have a kit made by Delta of various sizes that I use with my DP.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Go here http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-17-940-25-Piece-Sanding-Drum/dp/B00004Y9EV


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

At D'Yankee: I am looking for a drill press attachment that will oscillate the sanding drums you referenced. Thanks though.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## dmmflys (Nov 2, 2011)

I too have been woundering if they have made something like this and looked all over the web with no luck. But Stephenw u r a brilliant man. I love things that r easy to make and effective. I'm going to put somethign like this together soon. Thank you good sir.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

If you guys are still interested in seeing one, I have one I could take out of the box and take some pics for you. I never used it or installed it cause I got crazy one day and bought the Oliver floor model.


----------



## BrentDH (Mar 27, 2013)

handystanley, did you ever find what you were looking for. I recently upgraded from the delta oscillating sander attachment on my drill press to the jet bench top version and have the attachment for sale. I know it fits the delta drill press and I think there were some other collars that would work on other size quills. If you are still interested please send me a message with an email and I can send some pictures and more information. I would have sent you a direct message but I need 5 posts before I can send a message. And I just became a lumberjocks member because I found your question when I googled "oscillating spindle sander attachment for drill press" to try and find out a reasonable price.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Since I originally posted my question…sometime ago…other remodeling and family priorities preceded my issue. Shop Notes did come out the plans for one recently….interested in seeing what you have. My email address is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## BrentDH (Mar 27, 2013)

Handystanley, I have sent you a couple emails with pictures of the delta attachment, but haven't heard back from you. Are they getting through or are they maybe getting weeded out by your spam filter?


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Stan, I believe you are referring to Delta Model 17-960. There is one on Ebay. -Jack


----------

